# Tool belt/pouch



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

So my company strongly suggests wearing something to hold tools while working. I hate wearing a full bag of tools because it weighs me down so much. I wouldn't mind having a small bag to go with my tool tote and just put the tools needed in it when wearing it. The problem is:
1) I can't seem to find one I like
2) I have no butt to help keep them up (i used to wear one with tools on right, material on left)
3) I used to wear suspenders with my bags but that only created a new problem of sore shoulders.

Would only having 1 bag on the right help keep it on/up on my body? 
What would you guys suggest?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

get used to sore shoulders. drink more.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

To OP, what type of work do you do? There are a lot of different type of tool holders,pouches out there. I like the ones that clip to your back pocket or ride on a thin belt.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

First thing I would suggest is to get a nice wide 2-1/2" or 3" belt since a thinner belt will cut in to your opposite hip with the single pouch. Suspenders are nice to have as well but probably unnecessary for just a few tools.

I would also get some sort of second pouch for your other side like a light canvas bolt bag that you can have empty most of the time but use to hold a few materials for you are working up a ladder or some other awkward spot.

As for a tool pouch to buy I'll leave that up to you since it's sort of a personal preference thing based on how much you want to carry and how the tools are laid out.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got a belt with 5" wide pads and small tool holsters positioned around the whole diameter. Keeps the weight balanced and greatly reduces pressure points. 

There's no way I'd ever wear a full bag on my hip for any amount of time. No reason to.

-John


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They make many styles of tool pouches for you to wear.. I don't see why you are having such a difficult time.. :blink::blink:

Get yourself a tool pouch for right side if you are right handed and another "parts pouch" for the other side..

IMO.. you are more productive always having your tools where you can easily grab them..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Blaklader heavy worker pants with utility pockets and a tool tote sounds like it would work for you. I use similar pants called Skillers, they have 2 apron pockets that tuck into the regular pockets when not in use. I also wear a toolbelt most days on new construction. If you have the money I can't reccomend diamondback toolbelts enough.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I have this one from Kuny's it slips into your back pocket or you can use a belt. I use a belt. Its big enough for a couple of screwdrivers, pliers and strippers but not too big that it weighs a ton.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FCO5AA...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B004FCO5AA

Klien 5119


----------



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

my rig is made up of the occidental leather 5500 tool pouch, 5006 hip pads, 5035 belt, 5037 tape measure holder, 5059 hammer holder and a stabila torpedo level holster.

the hip pads distribute the weight really well. in my opinion, they are what makes the occidental rig worth it.

the one thing that i want to add to my rig is one of those glove clips.

http://www.gloveguard.com/utilityguard.php

another thing... do not overload your pouch. when you start a project, unload the tools that you will not be using into your box or bag. on jobs with those rubbermaid teacarts, this is super easy to do. there is no reason to carry almost every tool on your belt.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

another point... the occidental hip pads... if they are not centered on the point of the hips, your hips may hurt. center them on your sides. 

if they are centered on the point of your hips... they work perfect!


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

A pair of linemans and a 10in one in the back pocket and cloth pouches.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Personally, I prefer leather pouches. They seem to be stiffer and are easier to get your tools out of. I've got the same butt-less problem but haven't found any suspenders that I like that will work with a standard leather belt. They all either have snaps or pinch clips on them


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i have plenty of hips and butt, so i cannot tell you if hip pads would solve your problem (probably worth a shot). they are 30ish dollars. if they did not work out for you, you could give them as a gift to someone.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jculber said:


> So my company strongly suggests wearing something to hold tools while working. I hate wearing a full bag of tools because it weighs me down so much. I wouldn't mind having a small bag to go with my tool tote and just put the tools needed in it when wearing it. The problem is:
> 1) I can't seem to find one I like
> 2) I have no butt to help keep them up (i used to wear one with tools on right, material on left)
> 3) I used to wear suspenders with my bags but that only created a new problem of sore shoulders.
> ...





This is the one i use and i do not load it with anything I'm not going to use on the right side i have my beater screw driver, a regular flat head, a ten in one, 9" side cutters, ***** ,strippers needle nose, a small motor controls screw driver,and a roll of tape i would have the same stuff in my pockets otherwise.

on the left i have what ever material i need while working ...:thumbup:

Made in the USA............:thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.bestbelt.com/


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> my rig is made up of the occidental leather 5500 tool pouch, 5006 hip pads, 5035 belt, 5037 tape measure holder, 5059 hammer holder and a stabila torpedo level holster.
> 
> the hip pads distribute the weight really well. in my opinion, they are what makes the occidental rig worth it.
> 
> ...


What kind of sick b*stard describes such a sweet sounding rig without providing any pictures!!! :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> This is the one i use and i do not load it with anything I'm not going to use on the right side i have my beater screw driver, a regular flat head, a ten in one, 9" side cutters, ***** ,strippers needle nose, a small motor controls screw driver,and a roll of tape i would have the same stuff in my pockets otherwise.
> 
> on the left i have what ever material i need while working ...:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Hows that treating you Harry? I nearly got one but the leather dont mix with our weather.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> Personally, I prefer leather pouches. They seem to be stiffer and are easier to get your tools out of. I've got the same butt-less problem but haven't found any suspenders that I like that will work with a standard leather belt. They all either have snaps or pinch clips on them


I'm pretty sure occidental make a pair of suspenders that you rivet on yourself. The yoke strap is really good on suspenders, I couldnt go back to not having one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I'm pretty sure occidental make a pair of suspenders that you rivet on yourself. The yoke strap is really good on suspenders, I couldnt go back to not having one.


Yes they do make them look here,.


http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/stronghold-beltless.html




> Hows that treating you Harry? I nearly got one but the leather dont mix with our weather.


Great the weather makes no difference just use some boot oil on the leather and it will last for years..:thumbup:


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

chewy said:


> What kind of sick b*stard describes such a sweet sounding rig without providing any pictures!!! :laughing:


a lazy one (actually i cleaned my gutters today). like harry's pic but with hip pads, tape measure holder, torpedo level pouch and without the material pouch.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> What kind of sick b*stard describes such a sweet sounding rig without providing any pictures!!! :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cort16 (Nov 22, 2011)

All u will ever neef


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*You*

Its you! Boss Hogg Lou. Your back !! Welcome


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Its you! Boss Hogg Lou. Your back !! Welcome


Looks like he added a few more tools to his collection.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

catfishjack said:


> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10282"/>


Who makes that pouch? I like it!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Build a custom tool pouch like I did.
The extra leather tool holders are held on with flush, blind rivets.
Add a nail bag or drill holster or small pouches and suspenders as needed for the job. 
Your options are endless and you'll always be happy.


----------

